# Stranden oder Keschern



## xfishbonex (18. September 2010)

Hallo Leute was ist am Besten 
Für mich kommt das Keschern nicht mehr in Frage 
Bin mal auf eure Antworten Gespannt lg Andre 


so Rosi gemacht gemacht :q


----------



## j.Breithardt (18. September 2010)

*AW: Stranden oder Keschern*



xfishbonex schrieb:


> Hallo Leute was ist am Besten
> Für mich kommt das Keschern nicht mehr in Frage
> Bin mal auf eure Antworten Gespannt lg Andre
> 
> ...


 


Einen Fisch den ich behalten will zu stranden,ist für mich
in Ordnung.Aber was machst du mit einem knapp unter-
maßigen?Die Schuppen abwetzen und dann zurück setzen?#c

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## scripophix (18. September 2010)

*AW: Stranden oder Keschern*

Küchenfische sind bei der Strandungslandung einfach sicherer zu bekommen.

Untermaßige gehen ohne Kescher im Wasser retour.

Ausnahme der Strandlandung: Steilküste oder Hindernisse. Die Landung durch das Greifen mit der Hand im Wasser ist abenteuerlich und unsicher, da nehme ich dann doch lieber den Kescher, wenn ich nicht stranden kann.


----------



## Zacharias Zander (18. September 2010)

*AW: Stranden oder Keschern*

Wenn ich seh,dass der Fisch nicht untermassig oder gefärbt ist,strande ich ihn,ansonsten versuche ich ihn halt im Wasser mit der Hand oder den Kescher zu landen...
Stranden ist einfach sicherer finde ich !!!


----------



## hummerpaule (18. September 2010)

*AW: Stranden oder Keschern*

Ich bin da immer geteilter Meinung.....wenn ich den Fisch mir vorher angeschaut habe und auch sicher bin, dass ich ihn mitnehmen werde....dann darf es auch mal das Stranden sein......kleine greife ich mit der Hand und köder sie im Wasser ab und Aufsteiger und andere schöne Fische, die geschont werden sollen...kescher ich!!
Den gestrandeten Fisch zurück in sein Element zu schicken bedeutet immer dass er Schuppen und seine Schutzschleimhaut verliert bzw beschädigt...dort können dann Verletzungen und auch bakterielle Erreger ihm zu schaffen machen...deshalb mache ich es auch nicht (mehr)!!!
Gruß Hummerpaule


----------



## Windmaster (18. September 2010)

*AW: Stranden oder Keschern*

Für mich ganz klar Handlandung !


----------



## Udo561 (18. September 2010)

*AW: Stranden oder Keschern*



Windmaster schrieb:


> Für mich ganz klar Handlandung !



Hi,
dito , Handlandung bei Raubfischen , Kescher bei Karpfen und Schleien.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Udo561 (18. September 2010)

*AW: Stranden oder Keschern*

Selbst die zieht man nicht über die Steine oder den Sand 
Sowas machen kleine Kinder am Strand , aber von Erwachsenen Angler gehe ich davon aus das sie vernünftig mit einem Fisch umgehen können.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Udo561 (18. September 2010)

*AW: Stranden oder Keschern*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> lass es Udo, du hast den Sinn nicht kapiert
> 
> Den Mefos, die in der Küche landen ist es egal, wenn sie 15 sek. vor dem Exodus über den Strand gezogen werden



Bin ich froh das nicht alle Angler so eine Einstellung haben 
Na ja , es gibt eben Angler die gehen respektvoll mit den Fischen um und andere eben nicht , auf letztere kann ich gerne verzichten , eagl ob der Fisch in der Küche landet oder nicht.


----------



## FoolishFarmer (18. September 2010)

*AW: Stranden oder Keschern*

Nene, wenn man mal gesehen hat wie sich ein Großsalmonide (>80cm) nach dem Stranden vom Haken befreit hat und wieder ins Wasser geflüchtet ist, gibt es kein Argument mehr gegen den (Groß-) Kescher. 
Ich hab daher nen Kescher im Watgürtel stecken...


----------



## mefohunter84 (18. September 2010)

*AW: Stranden oder Keschern*

Bei zweifelsfreier Überschreitung des Mindestmaßes, benutze ich grundsätzlich den Kescher.
Untermaßige werden im Wasser per Hand gelandet und schonend vom Haken befreit.
Da ich oft an Küsten fische, die einen sehr steinigen Untergrund aufweisen, entfällt für mich die "Strandung"!
Oft stehe ich auf Steinen die es mir erlauben, ein paar mehr Meter zu machen. Wenn ich jetzt bei einem maßigen Fisch, womöglich noch einem ü 60 oder 70 versuche über die im Wasser liegenden Steine zu stolpern, ist ein kontrollierter Fischkontakt nicht mehr gewährleistet.
Sollte es sich allerdings um einen flachen Sandstrandabschnitt handeln, ist die Strandung einer maßigen Mefo eine Alternative zum Kescher.
Eine Handlandung einer ü 60-er oder sogar einer ü 70-er Mefo gerät angesichts der anatomischen Körperform, insbesondere der Kiemendeckel, meiner Meinung nach zu einer Herausforderung des Glückes!
Ich bin fest davon überzeugt, daß bei der Handlandung einer entsprechenden Mefo gravierende Unterschiede bestehen zu der bei den Raubfischen (z.B. hecht und Zander).

Gruß
Rolf


----------



## Windmaster (18. September 2010)

*AW: Stranden oder Keschern*



mefohunter84 schrieb:


> Eine Handlandung einer ü 60-er oder sogar einer ü 70-er Mefo gerät angesichts der anatomischen Körperform, insbesondere der Kiemendeckel, meiner Meinung nach zu einer Herausforderung des Glückes!
> 
> Gruß
> Rolf



Schwanzwurzelgriff geht da ganz hervorragend.


----------



## j.Breithardt (18. September 2010)

*AW: Stranden oder Keschern*



Windmaster schrieb:


> Schwanzwurzelgriff geht da ganz hervorragend.


 




Wenn man es oft genug geübt hat,bestimmt.

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Ullov Löns (18. September 2010)

*AW: Stranden oder Keschern*



Windmaster schrieb:


> Schwanzwurzelgriff geht da ganz hervorragend.



So unendlich viele Fische ü65 habe ich noch nicht gefangen, mir würde da die Routine fehlen. 

Stranden ist ja schön, aber völlig indiskutabel, wenn es irgendeinen Grund gibt, dass der Fisch zurück gesetzt werden soll oder muss. Dazu gibt es etlich Situationen, in denen man nicht Stranden kann. Große Steine - schwierig zu waten + auflandige Welle und Fisch an der Angel, dazu trübe Brühe ist eine fast 100% Garantie sich selbst zu versaufen, weil man rückwärts blind durchs Wasser stiefelt. So was versuchen nur Idioten.

Kiemengriff ist schwierig, wenn ich weit im Wasser stehe und den Fisch künstlich von mir Weg halten muss, weil nun mal meine Angelrute 2,70-3,00m lang ist.

Wenn eine Handlandung nicht möglich ist, dann ist keschern die beste und letztlich auch schonendeste Landungsmöglichkeit. Ich strande sicherlich auch mal gerne, aber nur wenn es passt.



mefohunter84 schrieb:


> Da ich oft an Küsten fische, die einen sehr steinigen Untergrund  aufweisen, entfällt für mich die "Strandung"!
> Oft stehe ich auf Steinen die es mir erlauben, ein paar mehr Meter zu  machen. Wenn ich jetzt bei einem maßigen Fisch, womöglich noch einem ü  60 oder 70 versuche über die im Wasser liegenden Steine zu stolpern, ist  ein kontrollierter Fischkontakt nicht mehr gewährleistet.
> Sollte es sich allerdings um einen flachen Sandstrandabschnitt handeln,  ist die Strandung einer maßigen Mefo eine Alternative zum Kescher.
> Eine Handlandung einer ü 60-er oder sogar einer ü 70-er Mefo gerät  angesichts der anatomischen Körperform, insbesondere der Kiemendeckel,  meiner Meinung nach zu einer Herausforderung des Glückes!
> Ich bin fest davon überzeugt, daß bei der Handlandung einer  entsprechenden Mefo gravierende Unterschiede bestehen zu der bei den  Raubfischen (z.B. hecht und Zander).



Bingo.


----------



## schl.wetterangler (19. September 2010)

*AW: Stranden oder Keschern*

Ich schließe mich Mefohunter84 an für mich kommt auch nur noch n großer Kescher in Frage ist zwar manchmal n bissl Getüddel mit dem Drilling in den Maschen aber der sicherste Weg.Bei Deutlich Untermaßigen oder Absteigern  fass ich sie nicht mal an sondern hebel den Drilling oder die Fliege mit meiner Aterienklemme aus vorausgesetzt er sitzt nicht zu tief.Ansonsten wird gemessen abgeschlagen und ab an den Galgen,ich gehe nämlich gar nicht aus dem wasser es sei denn ich muss mich mal erleichtern.Der Grund dafür ist ich stehe vieleicht schon seit Stunden ohne einen Biss im Wasser fange eine vieleicht 44iger renn an den Strand um sie da in den Sand zu legen und sie dann wieder schwimmen zu lassen .Da bleib ich gleich an Ort und Stelle hake sie ab und fische  schnell weiter denn die ist mit ziemlicher Sicherheit nicht alleine unterwegs.Ich hatte im Frühjahr mehrmals die Begebenheit innerhalb kurzer Zeit mehrere Trutten hintereinander zu fangen einmal 4 untermaßige und einen Absteiger(ca.50) innerhalb von 20 minein anderes Mal in 10 min ne 48 und 54 .4Stunden davor und 2 danach dann aber nich einen Biss das waren für mich Schlüsselerlebnisse ich bleib an Ort und Stelle und denke das ist auch die schonendste Methode für die Mefos.
gr. Andreas


----------



## volkerm (19. September 2010)

*AW: Stranden oder Keschern*

Stranden beim Flachwaten und Kescher beim Tiefwaten.
Wobei- der Meerforellen- Kescher war bei meinem 6,5 kg Traumfisch schlicht lächerlich.
Und den Riesen- Bootskescher möchte ich mir nicht auf den Buckel binden.
Also- Flachwaten und ein paar Meter weiter werfen- klappt hervorragend!

Grüße

Volker


----------



## Rosi (19. September 2010)

*AW: Stranden oder Keschern*

Mönsch Andre, du bist ja fix#6

Von euren Antworten kann man gut auf eure Erfahrungen schließen. Wer von euch geht regelmäßig Brandungsangeln, Spinnfischen, Fliegenfischen, Bootsangeln....nimmt also die Erfahrungen der einen Angelart zur anderen mit?

Satire an: Ein Mefofischer muß halt auch so aussehen. Mit Wathose, Rucksack und Mefokescher im Gürtel, watet er durch das Wasser. Man sieht sofort, daß er weder Hornhechte noch Dorsche fangen will. Am Blinker hängt ein Drilling, der sich garantiert bei der Landung einer Mefo im Netz verhakelt. Mit einer Hand die Rute straff halten, andere Hand Drilling rauspopeln. Ich denke sooo entspannend ist das nicht für die Zappelphillippe. Zur Not muß man das an Land erledigen.

Oha, die bösen Brandungsangler stranden all ihre untermaßigen Dorsche. Zu mindest habe ich noch keinen von ihnen mit einem kurzstieligen Kescher gesehen. Naja, so nachlässig sind sie auch wieder nicht, denn Dorsche lassen sich beim Brandungsangeln schonender vom Haken lösen, es ist kein Drilling. Satire aus.

Der Angler am Wasser will doch einfach nur einen Fisch fangen. Er wird nicht reinwaten, wenn es nach ein paar Schritten tief wird. Er wird eine Wathose anziehen, wenn es lange flach bleibt. Dem entsprechend wählt er sein Gerät und seinen Fangplatz, also strandet oder keschert seine Fische. Ich wähle immer den bequemen Weg mit wenig Geschleppe und flexiblem Fangplatzwechsel. Und weil der Untergrund dort sehr steinig ist, verwende ich dabei keine Drillinge. Beim Brandungsangeln braucht man auch keine.


----------



## MefoProf (19. September 2010)

*AW: Stranden oder Keschern*

Moin,

ich hab nur ganz selten einen Kescher dabei. Meist gehe ich ohne Wathose, lediglich mit einem Ersatzblinker und einem Messer los. Ich habe einfach keine Lust so viel zu schleppen und schon gar nicht einen Kescher. 
Die Strandlandung finde ich obendrein persönlich sicherer und besser als zu keschern. Was nicht mit nach Hause kommt, wird im Wasser abgehakt. Das geht in 90 % der Fälle ohne Probleme, da ich auch nur mit Einzelhaken fische. Oftmals reicht es schon dem Fisch Schnur zu geben, damit er den Haken loswerden kann. 
Lediglich, wennich weit raus wate oder vom Boot aus angel, nehme ich den Kescher mit.

|wavey:


----------



## OssiHWI (19. September 2010)

*AW: Stranden oder Keschern*

meine Erfahrung:

nen Kescher hab ich komischerweise auch immer auf`m Buckel - wozu weiss ich allerdings selber nicht. Vielleicht für den Fall, dass ich den Fisch meines Lebens nicht unbedingt per Handlandung landen möchte. Ich kann behaupten in diesem Frühjahr 26 Mefos an der Strippe gehabt zu haben, davon hat nicht eine einzige den Kescher berührt. 6 davon haben meine Hand zu spüren bekommen und anschließend die Bratpfanne oder den Ofen von innen. Ich kann mich dunkel an ein einschneidendes Erlebnis mit dem Mefohunter erinnern, als ich mit ner Mefo in der Hand nen Bauchklatscher gemacht habe. Die Mefo schwimmt wieder.....fazit: Stranden kommt für mich nicht in Frage und angefasst wird nur was auch mit nach Hause kommt.....


----------



## Blechkate (20. September 2010)

*AW: Stranden oder Keschern*

Hallo,

ich geh immer ohne Kescher los. Ich hab nämlich keinen.
Fische für die Pfanne werden gestrandet oder, wenn ich weit ab vom Ufer stehe, mit der Hand gelandet. Fische die nicht mit sollen hake ich grundsätzlich im Wasser ab. Da ich mit Einzelhaken fische geht das so gut wie immer ohne den Fisch anzufassen. Wie schon oben geschrieben reicht es meistens aus dem Fisch etwas lose Schnur zu geben und er befreit sich selbst.

Was ich gar nicht leiden kann, ist Fisch keschern- an den Strand laufen-Fisch aus den Kescher popeln-Fisch messen-tolles Foto machen-schonend zurücksetzen. 

Gruß Matthias


----------



## Reverend Mefo (20. September 2010)

*AW: Stranden oder Keschern*

Bei mir sieht das so aus:

Große blanke Fische, die mit sollen (Frühjahr): Kescher oder Stranden, je nach Situation.

Wenn gefärbte unterwegs sind und man es nicht genau erkennt (Dunkelheit): Ggf. Keschern, oder wenn der Fisch es erlaubt, Zwischenparken im Wasser mit Handlandung, bis die Entscheidung gefällt ist. Nie Stranden.

Grönis und Gefärbte: Weder Kescher noch Strand! Nur im Wasser Haken lösen. Zu groß ist sonst die Gefahr, dass der Fisch im Kescher zappelt und den Resthaken / Blinker o.ä - sich in den Maschen verheddert. Im Idealfall befreit er sich im Wasser eh schon vorher selbst.


----------



## mefohunter84 (20. September 2010)

*AW: Stranden oder Keschern*



volkerma schrieb:


> Wobei- der Meerforellen- Kescher war bei meinem 6,5 kg Traumfisch schlicht lächerlich.
> Und den Riesen- Bootskescher möchte ich mir nicht auf den Buckel binden.
> 
> 
> ...



Ja Volker, so ist das manchmal.
Im Frühjahr 2000 hatte ich ein einschneidendes Erlebnis.
Beim Keschern (damals noch ein kleinerer Klappkescher), verlor ich eine Mefo der Sorte ü 80!!!
Im Sommer 2000 legte ich mir dann einen großen Watkescher zu. Bezüglich der Größe des Keschers wurde ich später manchmal belächelt.
Ich lächel dann nur zurück, hat doch genau dieser große Watkescher noch im gleichen Jahr, also im Herbst 2000, sich locker um den Leib einer 84-er Mefo geschlossen.
An der Elbe hat der gleiche Kescher einen Hecht (von elbtwister alias Jörg), von 110 cm Länge sicher und gut gelandet.

Ich bin der letzte, der nicht waidgerecht mit Lebewesen umgeht.
Dennoch möchte ich einen großen Fisch, z.B. eine Mefo der ü 70-er oder gar der ü 80-er Klasse, gerne sicher landen.
Und vorausgesetzt der Fisch wurde nicht während der Schonzeit gefangen und er ist nicht gefärbt, entnehme ich ihn auch!

Denn seien wir doch ehrlich. Wie oft haben wir einen besagten "Traumfisch" (Mefo ü 70) in Reichweite zum landen. Ich genau 5 mal, davon den ersten oben genannten, verloren.

Gruß
Rolf


----------



## Windmaster (20. September 2010)

*AW: Stranden oder Keschern*

So sehe ich das auch Rolf, wenn einen Kescher, dann muss er auch ne vernünftige Größe haben und nicht so ein kleines Ding für den Bach.

Ich habe auch einen recht großen, den ich allerdings mittlerweile fast immer im Auto lasse.
Ich finde die Gefahr viel größer, das sich der Fisch kurz vor der Landung mit dem Drilling am Netz verfängt. 
Habe mit der Handlandung bessere Erfahrungen gemacht und es hat zudem auch etwas naturelles, einen tollen Fisch mit der Hand im Wasser zu landen.


----------



## Traveangler (20. September 2010)

*AW: Stranden oder Keschern*

genau so wie _mefohunter84 sehe ich es auch !

Mir ist auch mein bis jetzt gröster Fisch ( Mefo )vom Haken geflogen beim Stranden ! Nur weil ich damals zu foul war meinen Kescher mit aus dem Auto zu nehmen #q

Die Forelle war ausgedrillt und ich zog sie langsam richtung Ufer , als ich ca 1 M vorm landen war meinte die schöne noch einmal rabbatz machen zu müssen , *BLING* kamm mir der Blinker entgegengeflogen :c

DARUM GEHE ICH NIE ohne Kescher los !

Ich habe diesen Verlust bis heute nicht verkraftet !

_


----------



## OssiHWI (20. September 2010)

*AW: Stranden oder Keschern*



Traveangler schrieb:


> _Ich habe diesen Verlust bis heute nicht verkraftet !_


 

Laut "Sch..." schreien, Träne abwischen und weiter machen....ist die beste Medizin.....


----------



## xfishbonex (20. September 2010)

*AW: Stranden oder Keschern*

Hallo Leute 
Meine ü 70 im sommer habe ich sicher in der absoluten Dunkelheit gestrandet alle die schon mal fische verloren haben so wie ich 
da hat doch das stranden oder das kescher nix mit zutun  
der haken der drilling die fliege saß eben nicht bomben fest 
es gibt fische die du haben sollst es gibt fische die du nicht haben sollst 
so ist das meerforellen angeln 
für mich ist der kescher nur nervig am rücken das geklabber und so 
also nur noch stranden oder handlandung 
lg andre


----------



## OssiHWI (20. September 2010)

*AW: Stranden oder Keschern*

Kopfkino an: 

Dunkel wie nen Bärenarsch, Fisch an der Leine und dann rückwärts über nen steinigen und glippschigen Untergrund???

Kopfkino aus.....|kopfkrat

Dann doch lieber Handlandung.......


----------



## MefoProf (20. September 2010)

*AW: Stranden oder Keschern*



xfishbonex schrieb:


> Hallo Leute
> Meine ü 70 im sommer habe ich sicher in der absoluten Dunkelheit gestrandet alle die schon mal fische verloren haben so wie ich
> da hat doch das stranden oder das kescher nix mit zutun
> der haken der drilling die fliege saß eben nicht bomben fest
> ...



Dat haste fein gesagt #6 Wenn mir das Keschergenerve erspart bleibt, dann kann ich leicht die ein oder andere Trutte verschmerzen :q


----------



## volkerm (20. September 2010)

*AW: Stranden oder Keschern*

Hallo Rolf,
Hallo Rolf,
so ist das!
Mich lacht auch immer jeder aus, wenn ich den Riesen- Kescher in das kleine Boot implantiere.
Wie Du, fische ich oft auf Rügen; bei Interesse kannst Du ja mal eine PN schicken.
Beim Flachwaten ist Stranden trotzdem die optimale Option; der Fisch kann schlicht zwischen den Steinen nicht rückwärts.
Und bei Untermaß kommt das Thema eh nicht zum Tragen; Leine locker und abschütteln lassen.
Wobei ich um Rügen das Thema Untermaß nie hatte:q.

Grüße

Volker


----------



## j.Breithardt (20. September 2010)

*AW: Stranden oder Keschern*



Rosi schrieb:


> Mönsch Andre, du bist ja fix#6
> 
> Von euren Antworten kann man gut auf eure Erfahrungen schließen. Wer von euch geht regelmäßig Brandungsangeln, Spinnfischen, Fliegenfischen, Bootsangeln....nimmt also die Erfahrungen der einen Angelart zur anderen mit?
> 
> ...


 


Hallo Rosi,#h

du hast ja jetzt eine Menge geschrieben,aber in meinen Augen die Eingangsfrage nicht beantwortet.
Jetzt Butter bei die Fische: keschern oder stranden? :m

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Dorschdiggler (21. September 2010)

*AW: Stranden oder Keschern*



xfishbonex schrieb:


> .....Für mich kommt das Keschern nicht mehr in Frage......



Moin André,

gut für die Fische....allerdings.....
Ich entscheide das situationsbedingt.
Der Ole Jørgensen hängt an der Weste auf meinem Rücken.
Immer wieder gibt es Situationen, in denen das Keschern eines massigen Fisches notwendig wird.
Wenn ich allerdings sehe, dass der Haken gut hängt, dann wird gestrandet (Voraussetzung der Fisch soll mit). Wenn ich nicht ganz sicher bin, dann Handlandung (siehe Bild).
Sollte an einem schwer zu bewatenem Strand ein guter Fisch hängenbleiben.....was willst Du dann machen ?
Stranden, ohne auf die Fre**e zu fallen wird da schonmal schwierig. Schwanzwurzelgriff ?? Könnte einem Ungeübten schnell misslingen und der Traumfisch ist wech |bigeyes
Also......mein Fazit : Kescher immer am Mann !

Hier noch ein paar Bilder vom vorletzten Wochenende für Dich.......

ohne Kescher


----------



## mefohunter84 (21. September 2010)

*AW: Stranden oder Keschern*

Dieser Thraed zeigt einmal mehr, dass auch vernünftige Diskussionen möglich sind!!!
Wenn auch die Einen oder Anderen nur das Stranden oder Keschern einsätzen, so zeigt sich für mich doch ein klarer Trend ab.

Fazit:
Die meisten von uns setzen situationsbedingt die jeweils für sie praktikabelste Variante ein.

Wichtig, wie eigentlich überall ist es, sich auch geistig zu öffnen für die Meinungen der Anderen.

Man(n) (Frau) lernt halt nie aus.

TL und immer krumme Ruten.

Gruß
Rolf


----------



## Reverend Mefo (21. September 2010)

*AW: Stranden oder Keschern*



OssiHWI schrieb:


> Kopfkino an:
> 
> Dunkel wie nen Bärenarsch, Fisch an der Leine und dann rückwärts über nen steinigen und glippschigen Untergrund???
> 
> ...



Deswegen ja auch das "Situationsbedingt":

Wenn man schon beim Rauswaten 5 Minuten lang braucht, um über 5m Blasentang zu stolpern, braucht man sich nach Einbruch der Dunkelheit keine Gedanken über Stranden machen. Und ne Handlandung habe ich bei großen Fischen einfach noch nicht geübt, da würde ich dann schon dem Kescher vertrauen, erst recht, wenn es stockdunkel ist.

Wenn es aber hell ist und ich eh vom Ufer aus fische, dann stolper ich auch nicht zum Keschern ins Wasser, wenn ich den Fisch mitnehmen will. Dabei habe ich nämlich auch schon Forellen verloren, die in letzter Minute Panik bekommen und den Ufersalto proben.


----------



## xfishbonex (21. September 2010)

*AW: Stranden oder Keschern*



Reverend Mefo schrieb:


> Deswegen ja auch das "Situationsbedingt":
> 
> Wenn man schon beim Rauswaten 5 Minuten lang braucht, um über 5m Blasentang zu stolpern, braucht man sich nach Einbruch der Dunkelheit keine Gedanken über Stranden machen. Und ne Handlandung habe ich bei großen Fischen einfach noch nicht geübt, da würde ich dann schon dem Kescher vertrauen, erst recht, wenn es stockdunkel ist.
> 
> Wenn es aber hell ist und ich eh vom Ufer aus fische, dann stolper ich auch nicht zum Keschern ins Wasser, wenn ich den Fisch mitnehmen will. Dabei habe ich nämlich auch schon Forellen verloren, die in letzter Minute Panik bekommen und den Ufersalto proben.


 Wenn ich dich im wasser sehe geh ich auch lieber tauchen :gund hau ab lg andre


----------



## Reverend Mefo (21. September 2010)

*AW: Stranden oder Keschern*



xfishbonex schrieb:


> Wenn ich dich im wasser sehe geh ich auch lieber tauchen :gund hau ab lg andre



Pi..birne Du! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


#h


----------



## Rosi (22. September 2010)

*AW: Stranden oder Keschern*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Hallo Rosi,#h
> 
> du hast ja jetzt eine Menge geschrieben,aber in meinen Augen die Eingangsfrage nicht beantwortet.
> Jetzt Butter bei die Fische: keschern oder stranden? :m
> ...



Moin Jürgen, na da steht doch, daß ich nicht gern zu viel Gerödel mitschleppe. An meinem Lieblingsstrand wird es ganz fix tief. Da braucht/sollte man nicht reinwaten. Ich habe schon Mefos im Wellensaum gefangen. Die Fische werden alle gestrandet. Es sei denn sie sind sichtlich zu lütt. Dann reicht es oft ein wenig Schnur zu geben.
Manchmal im Hochsommer bin ich nachts auf einer Sandbank unterwegs. Dann wird gewatet wie sich das gehört und auch gekeschert.

Wer mit einem Sbirolino unterwegs ist, wird auch lieber stranden. Das Vorfach ist zu lang, man kommt mit dem Mefokescher nicht bis zum Fisch. Mir gelingt das jedenfalls nicht.

Übrigens hatte ich bis vorhin eine Verknüpfung: Waten und Kescher, Turnschuhe und stranden. Manno, es gibt ja noch Grauabstufungen


----------



## Der Pilot (23. September 2010)

*AW: Stranden oder Keschern*

Ich denke auch daß es von der Situation abhängt. 
Und egal was man am Ende macht, es sollte so zügig wie möglich gehen. 
So tut der Kescherfetischist dem Fisch sicher keinen Gefallen wenn er 5 Versuche braucht, wenn es beim ersten Stranden auch geklappt hätte und umgekehrt.
#h


----------



## volkerm (24. September 2010)

*AW: Stranden oder Keschern*

Richtig!!!
Und sich selbst auch nicht!

Grüße

Volker


----------

